

Flash Player Will Support VP8 - not_an_alien
http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/05/adobe_support_for_webm.html

======
ZeroGravitas
What about Vorbis? Will it be able to play Vorbis in Ogg as a fallback for
HTML5 audio? Or do we just use a .wbm file without video track?

